# X-Problem mit nVidia Karte

## Capitan

Hallo,

Ich habe eben auf meinem Zweitrechner Gentoo installiert allerdings bekomme ich x.org nicht zum laufen.

Die Installation der Treiber habe ich nach Anleitung gemacht und auch gleich die 61.11 verwendet(für kernel 2.6.7). Die xorg.conf habe ich mit xorgconfig erstellt und die entsprechenden Passagen (bei glx das #-Zeichen weg und "nvidia" statt "nv" für die Grafikkarte eingetragen).

Wenn ich jetzt aber "startx" oder "gdm" eingebe sehe ich das nvidia-Logo (-> treiber funktionieren wohl) dann kurz den schwarz-weißen Bildschirm und dann bin ich wieder zurück in der Konsole. Eine Fehlermeldung bekomme ich keine.

"modprobe nvidia" klappt ohne Probleme und lsmod zeigt das Modul auch an...

Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung an was das noch liegen könnte  :Sad: .

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

PS: Hardware: Athlon XP 1,7GHz

      Mainboardchipsatz VIA KT400

      Grafikkarte Quadro 2 Pro

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Was sagt das log?

----------

## Capitan

Xorg.0.log:

```
Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux dhcppc1 2.6.7 #3 Fri Sep 10 15:07:37 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu i686

Build Date: 10 September 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep 10 21:32:16 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA GeForce"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1106,3189 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b168 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1695,3005 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1695,3005 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1695,3005 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1695,3005 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1106,3177 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1695,3005 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1695,3005 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1106,0102 rev 74 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0153 card 10b0,0bcc rev a4 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xebffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV15GL [Quadro2 Pro] rev 164, Mem @ 0xea000000/24, 0xe0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xe9ffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xec001000 - 0xec0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xec001000 - 0xec0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec001000 - 0xec0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6111

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6111

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:56:22 PDT 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec001000 - 0xec0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec001000 - 0xec0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xEA000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: Quadro2 Pro

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 03.15.01.04.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-96.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh value of 85.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (360, 270) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec001000 - 0xec0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [24] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse1: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

Soll ich der Übersichtlichkeit wegen alles außer (WW) wegeditieren ?

Und hier meine xorg.conf: klick .

----------

## Neo_0815

Funktioniert denn der NV Treiber?

MfG

----------

## Capitan

Nein - das war der Grund wieso ich die nvidia-Treiber installiert habe.

Ich habe auch schon x11 neu emerged, aber gebracht hat das auch nichts.

Nachdem ich in der xorg.conf die Maskierung vor "dri" entfernt habe bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung:

```
Using   vt  7

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensionslibdri.a

is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensionslibdri.a

is unresolved!

(II) Initializing extension GLX

waiting for X server to shut down
```

Da stimmt wohl was mit DRI nicht ? Brauche ich DRI überhaupt wenn ich die richtigen nvidia-Treiber installiert habe ?

----------

## shakti

if you would read the nvidia glx readme (readme --> read this file) you would know that you have to switch dri off.

DRI muss deaktiviert werden wie es im readme des nvidia treibers gesagt wird.

----------

## Capitan

DRI hatte ich schon sowohl im Kernel als auch in der xorg.conf deaktiviert - aber geändert hat sich dabei leider nichts  :Sad: .

----------

## Neo_0815

Was ist denn der Fehler beim nv .. bevor man nvidia probiert sollte der erst mal laufen, mit nvidia gibts genug andere Problem.

Und dri =off.

MfG

----------

## Raistlin

hallo,

wenn ich mich da mal einklinken dürfte...

auch ich kriege meine nvidia-karte nicht zum laufen. nv läuft jedoch.

dri habe ich deaktivert, glx aktiviert. das zu ladende modul ist "nvidia".

trotzdem kriege ich die meldung: 

```
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE6000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
```

ich habe 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

 gemacht.

der kernel ist 2.6.8-gentoo-r4...

die kernel config beinhaltet drm == off; mtrr == on; agpgart == M

falls jemand ein tipp hat, oder bereit wäre, mir eine kernel-config zu schicken, damit ich ev. vergleichen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

gruss, raist.

----------

## Capitan

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> Was ist denn der Fehler beim nv .. bevor man nvidia probiert sollte der erst mal laufen, mit nvidia gibts genug andere Problem.
> 
> Und dri =off.
> 
> MfG

 

Fehler bei nv:

```
(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)

Could not init path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

Could not init path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!
```

Wo soll ich das dri =off eintragen ?

Im Kernel ist DRI bei mir gerade noch drin und in der xorg.conf hab ich die  Maskierung dran.

Muß man für nv-Karten im Kernel irgend etwas spezielles aktivieren/deaktivieren ?

Bei meiner ATI-Karte hatte ich beim Start von X noch nie Probleme...

Edit: Mittlerweile habe ich X.org 6.8 emerged, aber geändert hat sich nach wie vor nichts.

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

In der xorg.conf darf für NVidia-Karten unter Section "Module" kein Load "glcore" und kein Load "dri" stehen. Nimm auch mal das Load "glx" raus, dann sollte erstmal die Fehlermeldung dazu weg sein.

----------

## Capitan

Jetzt bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to Load GLX
```

Kann es sein, dass das durch einen Fehler während der Installation verursacht wurde (->vielleicht hilft eine Neuinstallation) ?

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Welcher Treiber, nv oder nvidia? Hast du das Load "glx" aus der config raus genommen?

----------

## Capitan

nvidia und glx ist auch draußen.

----------

## Neo_0815

Du nimmst doch immer noch nvidia Treiber, NV sollst du mal nehmen und nimm GLX Loading raus.

Wenn du nv nehmen wuerdest wuerde datstehn:

(EE) NV: und nich (EE) NVIDIA

MfG

----------

## Raistlin

pass auf, dass du das richtige xorg.conf file nimmst (man sieht es schnell beim starten)

----------

## Neo_0815

 *Raistlin wrote:*   

> pass auf, dass du das richtige xorg.conf file nimmst (man sieht es schnell beim starten)

 

Man sieht es auch im Logfile.

```

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" 

```

MfG

----------

## Raistlin

habe mein nvidia-problem gelöst. ich musste die devices /dev/nvidia* und /dev/nvidiactl manuell erstellen???

gruss, raist.

----------

## Capitan

Mein Problem habe ich durch eine Neuinstallation gelöst - seitdem funktioniert alles einwandfrei (X.org 6.8 und nvidia 61.11).

Thx für eure Hilfe.

----------

## Neo_0815

Ich fühl mich grad wie in Windows ... Neuinstallation ... naja wie du meinst  :Wink: .

MfG

----------

